# Depeche Mode fans?



## AZX (Aug 24, 2016)

Anyone else here like them?


----------



## Somnium (Aug 24, 2016)

They are alright


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 18, 2016)

i LOVE this song!


----------



## Nosta (Oct 9, 2016)

This is one of my favorite songs from them. Its a pretty sad song but i enjoy it.





Theres also is song


----------



## Stormi (Oct 10, 2016)

Right here. Strange Love is probably one of my favorite tunes from them <3


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 23, 2016)

I love them!  Violator, Songs of Faith and Devotion, Music For the Masses, and Black Celebration are my most fav DM albums. Nice to discuss with other DM fans.


----------



## Nosta (Oct 24, 2016)

Has anybody gone and seen them live? I had a chance to go but couldn't get tickets quick enough.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah they are alright, I listen to them from time to time.


----------

